# Telefonbelästigung



## Xx_nasty (15 Juni 2008)

_..per telefon, ja leck mich fett, wie gehn die ab, wird ja immer krasser.

..aber btw. ich hab auch ständig bei mir anrufe drauf, immer so zwischen 18 und 03 uhr aufm festnetz tele, dass eh auf lautlos steht, dann nervts nicht *g da is immer ne komische nummer

0345678... <- geht echt so + noch 3 zahlen, voll lollig die nummer, glaub das is auch wieder irgend n losunternehmen oder son shice_


----------



## HUmax (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*



Xx_nasty schrieb:


> _..per telefon, ja leck mich fett, wie gehn die ab, wird ja immer krasser.
> 
> ..aber btw. ich hab auch ständig bei mir anrufe drauf, immer so zwischen 18 und 03 uhr aufm festnetz tele, dass eh auf lautlos steht, dann nervts nicht *g da is immer ne komische nummer
> 
> 0345678... <- geht echt so + noch 3 zahlen, voll lollig die nummer, glaub das is auch wieder irgend n losunternehmen oder son shice_


Hat das jetzt was mit diesem Thema Nachbarschaftspost zu tun?

Edit: Dies war mal im Thread "Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost" zu finden.


----------



## blizzy (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefon-Spam für Nachbarschaftspost*

Xx_nasty: Könntest du auch mal Klartext schreiben? Eventuell sogar in deutscher Sprache?


----------

